# Question about Bluegreen



## enjoyvacations (May 22, 2006)

We are new into timeshares and like many others realize that we spent too much for our 6000 points with Bluegreen.  Does anyone have an opinion about Bluegreen timeshares?  We recently listened to a pitch to sell us more points.  They said that if you buy resale that Bluegreen will not allow you to become Premium Silver or Gold members unless you buy from Bluegreen directly.  Does anyone know if this is true?  We would like to have more points and would love suggestions.  Thanks!  (This is the first time I've tried to use this bbs


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 23, 2006)

*What The BlueGreen Sales Babe Said*

Last fall we got a cold call inviting us to a BlueGreen timeshare sales tour down near Gordonsville VA at their Shenandoah Crossing resort.  We said OK because of the freebies they offered as an inducement to drive down there & listen to the sales pitch. 

After the sales guy assigned to us got done with us, he turned us over to a lady who (accurately) sized us up as eBay & private-party timeshare resale buyers.  Leaning close & speaking in a low, confidential voice so as not to be overheard, she said we should buy the most minimal developer-price BlueGreen points package she was offering, then add to it via low-cost eBay resales.  She implied that the more exalted levels of BlueGreen ownership -- Premium or Silver or Gold or Platinum or VIP or whatever they call it (I forget) -- could be attained that way, just so long as what we started with came from BlueGreen for full freight.  She added that if we ever told anybody she said that, she would deny it. 

We said No Thanks & headed over to the freebies window. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## enjoyvacations (May 23, 2006)

Thanks so much for responding.  We were told that Bluegreen is changing their policy and that you will no longer be able to consolidate your points unless you buy directly from Bluegreen and you would have seperate contracts that would not be eligible for Premium status.  Is this true?  We were misled in 2 other things the representative said and now question everything presented.


----------



## geekette (May 23, 2006)

I don't put any stock into rumors of this kind.  No such rule has been made.  You are wise to question everything told you!!  

Consolidations always go thru Bluegreen (who else could consolidate for you?) and I believe they have always had to include a points purchase from them.  BUT, you end up saving money on MF, so it's worth it.

I bought first from Bluegreen and don't regret it.  Sure, I paid more than I had to, but didn't know that at the time, and am actually quite glad we bought.  So now I'm buying some resale contracts and will consolidate with a small points package from Bluegreen when we're near enuf to Preferred.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 23, 2006)

To date, I do not know anyone who has purchased resale points that hasn't been granted preferred member status.

However, I sense a change that I haven't seen before.  That is that every organization in Bluegreen is singing the same hymn on this front.

It may soon happen that you cannot attain preferred status through resale alone.  We shall see.


----------



## enjoyvacations (May 23, 2006)

Thank you so much.  I love this site!  I am also trying to join the Bluegreen Yahoo and Forum groups.  I do question everything now.  We were told that we could do a new AIM program to use an II timeshare as 7000 Bluegreen points.  They supposedly called II and said that since our II was a 5 star that we were eligible if we purchased 7000 more points from them .  We checked and called ourselves and I am glad because ours isn't a 5 star and we wouldn't have found out until Fall that it wouldn't work and that would have been too late to rescind the new contract.  I feel totally and intentionally deceived.  They also said that the company policy is changing soon and that you won't be able to consolidate resales and that you won't receive any of the preferred benefits.  Let me know if you hear anything more.  Appreciate you.


----------



## brucecz (May 23, 2006)

IMHO I suggest you do not buy at least you have read all the Yahoo groups posts which will enlighten you with lots of knowledge to help you avoid future major purchase and useage mistakes.

Also click on to Boca's website for more infomation. 

Bruce


----------



## Vince @ Bluegreen (Aug 15, 2006)

Bluegreen WILL consolidate any and all ownerships, regardless of where they are purchased, into one account that will receive all Vacation Club Benefits. This DOES require a minimum upgrade of 3,000 points at $1.60 poer point (based on our current company minimum price schedule). I know this because I work for Bluegreen. Any sales rep that tells you different is either misinformed or untruthful, period.

I can tell you that in regard to the transfer of benefits on the resale market... In January Bluegreen did change their policy so that secondary market sales will NOT receive the Vacation Club benefits, only the ownership and use of the points. To regain all of these benefits the same minimum upgrade described above must be completed. Seems fair enough to me.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 15, 2006)

Vince @ Bluegreen said:
			
		

> Bluegreen WILL consolidate any and all ownerships, regardless of where they are purchased, into one account that will receive all Vacation Club Benefits. This DOES require a minimum upgrade of 3,000 points at $1.60 poer point (based on our current company minimum price schedule). I know this because I sell for Bluegreen. Any sales rep that tells you different is either misinformed or untruthful, period.
> 
> Please contact me for any Bluegreen pricing issues as I will shoot you the complete and honest truth about Bluegreen. I both own and work for them. They offer a great product, regardless of where you buy it.
> 
> I can tell you that in regard to the transfer of benefits on the resale market... In January Bluegreen did change their policy so that secondary market sales will NOT receive the Vacation Club benefits, only the ownership and use of the points. To regain all of these benefits the same minimum upgrade described above must be completed. Seems fair enough to me.



Hey Vince.  I see you have been indoctrinated in Bluegreen sales propaganda.  Unfortunately, what they teach you in training isn't always what happens in reality.  Are you in the e-sales division?


----------



## Vince @ Bluegreen (Jul 8, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> Hey *Vince.  I see you have been indoctrinated in Bluegreen sales propaganda.  Unfortunately, what they teach you in training isn't always what happens in reality.*  Are you in the e-sales division?



I do not understand this reply. My comments above were correct as of the date of posting. They are in fact still correct with the exception of price, which  has increased since that time. Please elaborate.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 8, 2007)

Vince @ Bluegreen said:


> I do not understand this reply. My comments above were correct as of the date of posting. They are in fact still correct with the exception of price, which  has increased since that time. Please elaborate.




Vince, 

Actually, your post was incorrect as of the date of posting.  In fact, the enforcement policy only changed as of Feb 21, 2007 when notices were provided to all resale brokers and transfer companies that Bluegreen was going to enforce the no transfer rule.

Even when those notices came out, I wasn't sure that the changes were going to happen until owner services told me that they were going to enforce it and how they were going to enforce it.

However, given the issues in Resort Title and how long it is taking to close transfers, I am not sure if they are yet indeed enforcing the rules.  My guess is that Bluegreen will pick a date after which they will enforce the no-transfer rule.

It is true that the sales department was SELLING and telling owners in owner updates that combinations and preferred owner status would not transfer in early 2006.  And, I have no doubt that the sales team thought Bluegreen was going to enforce it.  But, they didn't for system reasons which is not unusual in a big company.

For now, all ownerships still combine.  That is the current policy.  It's just that you cannot get preferred owner status or Bonus time without buying from Bluegreen or a Bluegreen authorized reseller.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 8, 2007)

Vince @ Bluegreen said:


> I do not understand this reply. My comments above were correct as of the date of posting. They are in fact still correct with the exception of price, which  has increased since that time. Please elaborate.




ARE YOU KIDDING ME???  This is your response almost a year later??

Kudos to Boca for taking the time to bother to respond.  With a year under your belt, I'm sure you have had to drink plenty of kool-aid.


----------

